# New Format!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You've probably noticed some re-organization in the fluff and fictions sections.

Here's how it works in here:
The main forum is for discussing Canon (official) GW fluff from the codices and asking questions about non-rule stuff in the 40k universe. "How long do Marines live?" "What was the name of the Salamander Primarch?" etc

There is a new subforum for posting your homebrew fluff, chapter backgrounds, etc.

If you want to talk about 40k novels and comics, then go to 40k Fiction

If you want to write any short stories and the like, anything that's made up by you but NOT chapter fluff, take it to the 40k Original Works subforum.

And, finally, if you have *rules* for your new army/character/codex, you can post those over on the Houserules and Homebrews subforum.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

what do you do when your a idot and post a story in in 40K fluff not the 40K orignal work section, clearly you deleat but do you also move it or do i need to repost it.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68575


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They'll move it. And it's "idiot" .


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Like that- also, it's spelled Alliance not Allience


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

It's also spelt delete not- 

You get the picture


----------

